# 1st OIL Change?



## KeiterGTO (May 17, 2006)

Whe do I drain the factory oil for the first time, I have 300 miles and want to get off to a good start?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I see you have an 06 GTO. The breakin is done at the factory. You have Mobil 1 which is a synthetic. Some folks get edgy and change it early, others wait until the light comes on. Take your pick. What do you feel comfortable with?


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

Changed Mine At 985 Miles. Just Being Cautious!


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

MAXAMOOSE said:


> Changed Mine At 985 Miles. Just Being Cautious!


So did I last Friday. 

Jim M.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

I believe in doing it as soon as possible. Reason being that all the big stuff from assembly should be in filter within a few miles.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

KeiterGTO said:


> Whe do I drain the factory oil for the first time, I have 300 miles and want to get off to a good start?


I changed mine at 1,750 the first time, I'll change it again at 5,000 ...then I'll do 5,000 mile intervals.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

800 / 2000 / 3000(3000 at dealer)

I also installed a magnetic oil plug at 800 (wish I did at 80)


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I changed mine at 1000 miles and installed the 'vette magnetic drain plug. I have about 4000 miles now and in my last oil change (every 3000), I do find extremely fine particulate material attached to the drain plug. FWIW.

John.


----------



## KeiterGTO (May 17, 2006)

Where did you order the vette plug from, Dealer I assume? How much did they run you?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

bergenfelter said:


> I changed mine at 1000 miles and installed the 'vette magnetic drain plug. I have about 4000 miles now and in my last oil change (every 3000), I do find extremely fine particulate material attached to the drain plug. FWIW.
> 
> John.



Thanks for the 'vette drain plug tip.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I did 650/1000/1500 and installed the magnetic plug at 1000. Now I'll do them every 4-6k depending on driving and such. I'm not OCD about doing oil changes by any set mileage or anything like some, but I do believe in changing the original oil out of a new vehicle in the ~500 mile range- though, I honestly don't always do it. If it is a motor I rebuild- especially with a flat tappet cam, I always run it up to operating temp once, then change it- but that is another story..


----------

